# The worlds first smart snow sports helmet!



## Forcite (Sep 1, 2015)

Hey everyone,

Thought I would share with you all a project myself and a few others have been working on for the past year and a half, that is now coming up soon to be made an actual product!

Are you fed up like us with having a snow helmet that has mounts attached to it with multiple components that have to be operated individually? Or losing parts when they fall off? Or when they are misplaced? We have invented the world’s first smart snow sports helmet! It has a 4K High Definition camera, helmet-to-helmet communication system, Bluetooth, WiFi, motion sensors for analytics, GPS, 6-8 hour battery, instant editing and social sharing and an impact sensor all safely contained within a helmet that has integrated buttons on the sides we have designed from the ground up. We call it Forcite Alpine.

If you are interested in knowing more or keeping up to date, check us out at Forcite Helmet Systems and register. We are having a Kickstarter in late September too for pre-orders so if our helmet is something you are interested in any support will be greatly appreciated! 

We have been featured in TIME Magazine, Gizmag, Gizmodo and a whole bunch of others.

The 7 Best Gadgets for Ski and Snowboard Freaks

Any questions, you can ask me here or email me at [email protected]

Here is a video of our helmet in action at Perisher in Australia;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMJZYYzYMzk


Cheers,

Aaron


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

what's your last name Aaron? just asking because i'd like to name you personally in the lawsuit if someone ever hits me wearing one of your distractahelmets.


----------



## Clevocapri (Jun 7, 2014)

ShredLife said:


> what's your last name Aaron? just asking because i'd like to name you personally in the lawsuit if someone ever hits me wearing one of your distractahelmets.


How do you see it as a distraction?

Would you sue Go-pro if a person hit you while wearing one of there cameras?


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

"I can't hit the pow yet guys my helmet is charging" :rofl3:


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

So how much money am I throwing in the trash when I take a head shot and need to replace my helmet?


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

As Brewtownposted:

my concerns are 
1. how portable are the components on a cracked or damaged helmet/damaged component
2. foremost a helmet must be safe. what is the intent of the helmet, is it going to be a Multiple impact system, 
how will this helmet help prevent TBI



What is the proposed warranty


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Looking forward to the oncoming :storm:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Needs a selfie stick attachment on the forehead.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Needs those can holder thingys so I can drink me some brews.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

And a can opener and a shoe phone with a cone of silence.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

And a visor to block the wind on the chair so I can take my medication.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I think the idea is cool, but the implementation is the kicker. Safety, cost, the weight of the helmet are all things to consider- not to mention the quality of the components.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

also a directed energy beam to take skiers out chris crossing in front of me


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

larrytbull said:


> also a directed energy beam to take skiers out chris crossing in front of me


Oh no! that would be terrible!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Needs some kind of anti drone artillery mounted to the top.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Go gadget go!










Just having some fun. I'm not totally hating the idea as it doesn't appear to have any sort of HUD.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

You only have to take the tech they are talking about to understand this thing is gonna retail at the $1000 mark...! At least...! Price is not the issue, it is the usability and implementation and how well it works, it is all stuff i use anyway, i have a camera, i have bt headphones, i have an impact protection device, and i also use the airwaves... The advantage is i only need to charge 1 item with this... Will i buy one, not a chance without seeing how good it is...!

The other issue is of course not every helmet fits every head...!!!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Kevin137 said:


> You only have to take the tech they are talking about to understand this thing is gonna retail at the $1000 mark...! At least...!


Seriously.

Specs here: Forcite Helmet Systems


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> Needs some kind of anti drone artillery mounted to the top.


I was talking to a friend the other day, he has something capable of knocking every drone in the region out of the sky...! Unfortunately it knows out every other electrical device in the area as well. And is only for military use...! But then he works for a company that produces this stuff for militaries so not surprising he knows all about the... Haha Would love to see it work...


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Kevin137 said:


> You only have to take the tech they are talking about to understand this thing is gonna retail at the $1000 mark...! !


From the FB page: "The helmet will RRP at 799USD but will be around 649USD on kickstarter as a early bird option." Another post said $1000 AUD


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> I was talking to a friend the other day, he has something capable of knocking every drone in the region out of the sky...! Unfortunately it knows out every other electrical device in the area as well. And is only for military use...! But then he works for a company that produces this stuff for militaries so not surprising he knows all about the... Haha Would love to see it work...


Limited EMP device is easy to build. it is the large scale one that I hard


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Needs some kind of "cougar" tracking device so I can find me some suga momma and snowboard every day.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> Needs some kind of "cougar" tracking device so I can find me some suga momma and snowboard every day.


This probably wouldn't be too hard to implement. Just need some form of scanner that can detect silicone in women over 40 years old. It might not be 100% accurate, but it's a start.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

Saw this on TGR yesterday as they need "testers"

This idea has "millennial" written all over it.

I'm guessing i'm going to see this in tahoe being worn by a mid twenties Palo Alto guy skid turning on a LIB Cygnus while he films himself filming with a selfie stick.:jumping1:


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

sabatoa said:


> From the FB page: "The helmet will RRP at 799USD but will be around 649USD on kickstarter as a early bird option." Another post said $1000 AUD


Missed the pricing on FB, going to be hard to implement all that at that price i think. With decent equipment it might be a struggle... But at $799, that is £799 retail in the UK (we always get screwed, even more so in Norway) and £799 if that is how it retails is $1222. You guys forget (as do i) you have to add exchange rates and taxes etc for anywhere other than the USA and it is 20% for UK and 25% for Norway... And that is just tax. Add in the relatively complex system for warranties and the legislation, they also add for stuff there as well as everything is 2 years by law in the EU it all adds up to a more expensive price...!

I hope they succeed though.  Even if i would not buy one at that price...


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah, I like the idea but I don't see myself spending more on a helmet than I did my board.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Over priced, overly bulky (anyone see that chick wearing it the damn thing sticks out like 2 inches past her goggles), overly complicated, going to guess that it's heavier too. 

Kickstarter, where bad ideas get funding because sites like Gizmodo and TechCrunch get behind it. 

Thankfully it's not yet another fucking HUD goggle or something stupid like that so it will cause a visual hindrance, but this thing overly complicates the users ability to just fucking ride. 

The other thing is is this technically a helmet or is it a hard hat? The rating will matter and if it is a helmet who the fuck is going to spend that much for something that with one small slam on the ice has become obsolete at saving your life?

But hey if they want to pay for advertising on Angry for their kickstarter I'll sell it to them.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Over priced, overly bulky (anyone see that chick wearing it the damn thing sticks out like 2 inches past her goggles), overly complicated, *going to guess that it's heavier too....*


Sabatoa's link to the tech specs puts it at weighin in at 650 grams. I did the conversion and that is just a hair under 1.5 lbs.

At first, I didn't think that was accurate because I would have guessed my Giro G10 weighed more than that. But goin online to check the given weights for a few of the "beefier" helmets being sold,… Most seem to check in at right around a pound. Give or take an ounce or two.

So,.. as heavy as my current brain bucket feels weighing in at only 1 pound? Adding another half pound of weight to that to be supported by my neck does not seem _insignificant_ to me! :dunno:

I've gone away from a day on the slope several times with mild to moderate Whiplash symptoms even after a "_non_" Head/Helmet impacting fall. Just from my neck taking the strain/force of that weight as I try to keep my head up while my body slams to the ground!!!

I do agree with Kevin in that if you add up the cost of equipping your current head gear comparably,..? The helmet, a GoPro camera, drop in Audio,…! Now add a two way communication device, a GPS,… etc. etc. etc??? You're definitely in for over over a grand for all that! Of course some/much of that is covered by ppl with their smart phones and therefore seems a trifle redundant!! …I'm sure as hell not going out without a phone to use in case of an emergency!! (…like slopeside pizza delivery, etc!!) 

…And, having ONLY one device to charge and keep track of cables, wall plugs etc. to accomplish all that would be nice. But,.. if taking only one hard helmet busting hit scrambles the entire tech setup and render's it useless,..? That's "No Bueno!"

I could split my helmet in two, (…as has been done by several members here in the past year or two!) And if I haven't been turned into a turnip, I purchase a new helmet, transfer the drop-in's, stick another Teletubby GP mount to the top, slide my phone into my pocket,…. Well, you get what I'm saying! I'm only out the cost of a new head cage!! 

I will also add that my current Giro G10 in L, has me looking a bit like "Punkin' Head" from the Horror flick, so if this new rig is even bulkier,… ? "No Sale Bruddah!" 

So, in closing,… While this is definitely not the _worst_ idea to be pitched here by the hordes of would be, Kickstarter Snowboarding Bro Brah entrepreneurs who are "Gonna revolutionize the sport"?? It does have some some questions and issues that need to be addressed before it could be anything more than just a "gimmick" for the gappers! :shrug:

Just my 2¢ for whatever that's worth to ya!!!!!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll wait for v2 with mothership link-up :jumping1:.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Enter Now | Smart Helmet Giveaway | Contests | Teton Gravity Research


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Over priced, overly bulky (anyone see that chick wearing it the damn thing sticks out like 2 inches past her goggles), overly complicated, going to guess that it's heavier too.
> 
> Kickstarter, where bad ideas get funding because sites like Gizmodo and TechCrunch get behind it.
> 
> ...


It could be a viable option if the electronics are transferable, then it is just like any other helmet...!


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## kaner3sixteen (Feb 15, 2013)

> if it is a helmet who the fuck is going to spend that much for something that with one small slam on the ice has become obsolete at saving your life?


this is exactly the problem. the electronics are secondary, it firstly needs to be something that will give your head a shot at staying intact. the electronics need to be secondary, and not compromise any of the safety aspects. Helmet tech development should be directed at keeping you safe. 

after that consideration, if i have to drop (at current exchange rates) nearly $950 Canadian to get those extra bells and whistles, then i don't want to have to junk it all as soon as the thing does its primary job.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

10 year unlimited warranty


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Sabatoa's link to the tech specs puts it at weighin in at 650 grams.
> ...
> So,.. as heavy as my current brain bucket feels weighing in at only 1 pound? Adding another half pound of weight to that to be supported by my neck does not seem _insignificant_ to me!
> ...


Fullface mountain bike helmets are close to twice that, no big deal.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Judging by the colour scheme i am guessing the electronics part of this (the ear pieces, front camera section) are removable from the actual helmet in case of a crash that damages it. That would be the first thing any designer would have to consider when designing something that is designed to be breakable. If they didnt do that, then that would be a major design fail.

But Yeah the front section looks bulky as hell. and POV video sucks


----------



## Forcite (Sep 1, 2015)

larrytbull said:


> As Brewtownposted:
> 
> my concerns are
> 1. how portable are the components on a cracked or damaged helmet/damaged component
> ...


Hey,

The electronic components are modular. If you have an accident and really do some damage to the helmet, the system can be taken out easily and replaced for a relatively low cost. 

Absolutely, the intent of the helmet is to solve a current problem out there where the attachment of electronics to helmets has over the years become an increasingly common trend across adventure sports. However, the addition of electronics changes the safety dynamics of the headwear and becomes hazardous.

For example, a camera mounted on top of the helmet may anchor surrounding objects during an accident. This can transfer impact and rotational forces to the head and neck. There is also the possibility of the external device penetrating the helmet and deeper into the head. 

Then you know with the connected nature of the world today people are looking for new and better ways to record footage of their holidays and utilize action cameras and other devices frequently. Sharing their stories and runs on Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, vine, etc is an important part of their routine.

It is very hard to find a snow field without skiers using cameras and selfie sticks at every possible moment. These devices are difficult to use in the
cold and wet environments, have limited battery life and require other devices such as laptops to then collate and share content. Hours of post production is often required before good footage can be created.

Our helmet solves this problem by having all these components people want on a helmet safely contained within a waterproof high-tensile capsule, and easy to use (literally at the push of a button). We also have a unique battery design that is non-explosive upon cutting, piercing and impact.

It meets Safety Standards ASTM F1492, Z26-B, EMF1394DL and battery charge + overload B18650.

Yes it has impact sensors within it as well as GPS/GNSS tracking. 

The warranty currently is for one year and we are finalizing our extended warranty.


----------



## Forcite (Sep 1, 2015)

sabatoa said:


> From the FB page: "The helmet will RRP at 799USD but will be around 649USD on kickstarter as a early bird option." Another post said $1000 AUD


$649 USD for Kickstarter yep, and RRP will be kept under $799 USD, not $1000 AUD.


----------



## Forcite (Sep 1, 2015)

mojo maestro said:


> Needs some kind of "cougar" tracking device so I can find me some suga momma and snowboard every day.


You are onto something here!


----------



## Slayer_-_metal (Sep 2, 2015)

Heres one in real life.


----------



## Forcite (Sep 1, 2015)

Kevin137 said:


> Missed the pricing on FB, going to be hard to implement all that at that price i think. With decent equipment it might be a struggle... But at $799, that is £799 retail in the UK (we always get screwed, even more so in Norway) and £799 if that is how it retails is $1222. You guys forget (as do i) you have to add exchange rates and taxes etc for anywhere other than the USA and it is 20% for UK and 25% for Norway... And that is just tax. Add in the relatively complex system for warranties and the legislation, they also add for stuff there as well as everything is 2 years by law in the EU it all adds up to a more expensive price...!
> 
> I hope they succeed though.  Even if i would not buy one at that price...


Hey Kevin,

Regarding price, I'd like to think it is very competitive - even though we have no direct competitors!

The only comparison I can make is what currently people are doing which is assembling their own helmets with components (looks ugly, inconvenient as you need to operate each part separately and dangerous...mounts get snagged on branches or can break your neck on a rock etc)

A price comparison;

A new GoPro Hero 4 Black is $599 AUD. Even if you got the silver it is $539 AUD. I use these two models as a comparison as they are the closest in quality to ours (our camera system is higher quality than these though).

Reference: http://shop.gopro.com/APAC/cameras?gclid=CL-dxdSSvcMCFQYJvAodWqgAKQ

A Smith helmet ranges between $45 to $329.

Reference: https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=YznMVPrPJYrc8AXO8oCgCg

So in total....the GoPro and a helmet has potentially already cost more than what we are offering.

That does not include buying any accessories for the GoPro yet, which inevitably happens.

This is what you get all contained within our helmet;

Ultra High Definition Camera 4k resolution
Live streaming footage
Bluetooth 4.1
OLED Fog Lights
100m Wi-Fi Comms from helmet to helmet on a mesh network (So if three of you are using the helmet, 200m total range and so on)
Wind resistant Microphone
6-8 hour battery life (on full use)
Impact Sensor
3D Audio System (listen to music and friends talk to you)
GPS Tracking
Footage Marker
Sensor Array Analytics (record ski/board runs, compare times etc)

All of this controlled through our micro computing system built on board within the helmet, and controlled with buttons integrated on the sides of the helmet. We also have a free phone app that compliments the helmet.

Cheers.


----------



## Slayer_-_metal (Sep 2, 2015)

This is someone with the old design. I work at Forcite. These are exclusive images for you guys. 

If you like it, you like it, if you don't eh. 

We made this because we kept loosing gopros, battery was shit, and walkie talkies suck. this is all in one package and a hell of alot cheaper than all that other stuff. I can confirm it weighs 350 grams. Also it has quick share and auto edit so you can share jumps and stuff without plugging in cables. Its built out of dual density foam so it can take some hard knocks, so its not like a normal helmet. 

We are over in Australia, but currently doing testing in Queenstown NZ. 

All we want is some people to try'em out. If anyone is interested in helping out a small start-up company. Just register on our website if you want to help.


----------



## Slayer_-_metal (Sep 2, 2015)

Dude! its 755USD retail not pounds! yes thats way to expensive if you charge in pounds! 

Anyway it should be under 649 USD on kickstarter so around the price of a gopro black.


----------



## Slayer_-_metal (Sep 2, 2015)

Kevin137 said:


> It could be a viable option if the electronics are transferable, then it is just like any other helmet...!



Hey man, yes its BULKY in that picture, shes wearing a XXL and shes got a small head!! we only had that prototype available. should have pointed that out. 

The other one is the same size as a normal helmet man.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Slayer_-_metal said:


> Dude! its 755USD retail not pounds! yes thats way to expensive if you charge in pounds!
> 
> Anyway it should be under 649 USD on kickstarter so around the price of a gopro black.


As somebody that doesn't own a gopro or really understand the depth of camera technology, how does your camera compare to a current gopro?


----------



## Forcite (Sep 1, 2015)

ridinbend said:


> As somebody that doesn't own a gopro or really understand the depth of camera technology, how does your camera compare to a current gopro?


It's just as good as the Hero 4 black.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

There's some Dah Fuq statements being made. 

I'll just say it, that fucking helmet is ugly as fuck and looks cumbersome.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> Enter Now | Smart Helmet Giveaway | Contests | Teton Gravity Research


I'm almost tempted to sign up just to see how fast I can break it. Almost.


----------



## Slayer_-_metal (Sep 2, 2015)

BurtonAvenger said:


> There's some Dah Fuq statements being made.
> 
> I'll just say it, that fucking helmet is ugly as fuck and looks cumbersome.



What parts, why do you say that? how can we improve the design?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Is it just me or does the tiny population of Aus strike an alarmingly hilarious kickstarter per capita?

On top of that for a country that basically is a continental desert (doing snow gear).

Listen I'd move there tomorrow I'm really not talking shit, but what is up Aus!?

Sometimes I just picture a whole bunch of educated meth heads, or other crazy concept of wtf is going on down there, teh hotbed of unsponsored innovation.

Maybe someday all this shit will come standard.


----------



## Slayer_-_metal (Sep 2, 2015)

Anticrobotic said:


> I'm almost tempted to sign up just to see how fast I can break it. Almost.


Just do it, they are pretty hard to break. Were going to do a video of us smashing the shit out of them and them still turning on.


----------



## Slayer_-_metal (Sep 2, 2015)

snowklinger said:


> Is it just me or does the tiny population of Aus strike an alarmingly hilarious kickstarter per capita?
> 
> On top of that for a country that basically is a continental desert (doing snow gear).
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------

It may Surprise you but Australia actually has snow fields, Also we are very close to new Zealand that is covered in snow. 

Sydney is pumping at the moment with Sports tech, we have alot of athletes down here. We are also making cycling,motorcycling and downhill helmets with the same tech. 

Most of our staffing here is Ex-military as Australia has quite a large Aerospace sector. So alot of the tech in that is moving into what we are doing. 

Come by ill buy you a beer.


----------



## Slayer_-_metal (Sep 2, 2015)

Slayer_-_metal said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> It may Surprise you but Australia actually has snow fields, Also we are very close to new Zealand that is covered in snow.
> 
> ...




Anyway, I think its time to wrap up the posting in the forum, We have explained the concept and we are taking it to market, If you liked it follow Forcite on facebook. If you didn't i suggest you try one out before you completely dismiss it. 

Overall, fairly positive. As i said we are a small company for now, so any advice or support is really appreciated. You may not know how hard it is to get a product to market but its very, very difficult. 

So thanks to everyone in the forum that was positive or constructive.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Slayer_-_metal said:


> Just do it, they are pretty hard to break. Were going to do a video of us smashing the shit out of them and them still turning on.


Fair enough. This project might not be such a bad idea after all. Would have signed up, had I but been an American citizen.  Good luck!


----------



## Slayer_-_metal (Sep 2, 2015)

Anticrobotic said:


> Fair enough. This project might not be such a bad idea after all. Would have signed up, had I but been an American citizen.  Good luck!


sign up on the website , under register.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i need this tech in my car though


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Slayer_-_metal said:


> We are over in Australia, but currently doing testing in Queenstown NZ.


How long are you guys there for? I'm in Tekapo, will be in Queenstown in 2 weeks, a little earlier if our Mt Olympus trip doesn't go ahead.


----------



## Forcite (Sep 1, 2015)

Phedder said:


> How long are you guys there for? I'm in Tekapo, will be in Queenstown in 2 weeks, a little earlier if our Mt Olympus trip doesn't go ahead.


They're back in Aus on Saturday.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Slayer_-_metal said:


> What parts, why do you say that? how can we improve the design?


Come on. Here I'll do it for you.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't like the look of any helmet really. I like your idea though. You should offer a more modular design though. So then, If people don't want the camera they can get it without it... 

I like the idea of a high end, well made helmet with shit built in, I hate seeing gopros mounted on people's heads. 

What cm head does the xxl fit? I need something in the 65/67 cm range.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Argo said:


> I hate seeing gopros mounted on people's heads.


I agree 100% I'd spend the money on this type of camera before a gopro. That's why I liked the look of the contour so much.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Forcite said:


> Hey Kevin,
> 
> Regarding price, I'd like to think it is very competitive - even though we have no direct competitors!
> 
> ...


You don't need to sell me on tech, i am a tech junky, cost is something that is relative though to the sport you do. And like it has been commented on already
i would be curious to know the estate for replacing helmet with NO electronics. This will be a huge selling point for you. And needs to be explained up front...


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Argo said:


> I don't like the look of any helmet really. I like your idea though. You should offer a more modular design though. So then, If people don't want the camera they can get it without it...
> 
> I like the idea of a high end, well made helmet with shit built in, I hate seeing gopros mounted on people's heads.
> 
> What cm head does the xxl fit? I need something in the 65/67 cm range.


I was thinking the same thing, a modular design, in a good looking shell and you have a product that will market itself. I get that you need to sell units, and this is a good starting point, one of the more sensible ideas that is different for sure. Price will be a breaking point for most though, especially if you cannot replace the shell.

Also the looks, i am not overly keen on them to be honest. I ride with Sweet Protection helmets, and they are always carbon, so while i replace, they do take more of a hit. I am also sold on the tech inside as well, the MIPS system is almost essential in a helmet of that price... Not sure what it would do to your prcie point or feasibility though...


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

ridinbend said:


> I agree 100% I'd spend the money on this type of camera before a gopro. That's why I liked the look of the contour so much.


Really? Seems like a lot of $ for such a specialized product. Gopro and the like can be used on anything and anywhere.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

What no xray vision? GET WITH THE TIMES MAN I WANT TO SEE NIPPLES AND CLAMS WHILE I'M SLAYING THE POW!!! :hairy:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I was going to write out a long response with lots of quotes, but then I realized who gives a fuck. This thing looks like a pile of shit with a pile of ass about to come down on it. 

Clearly you didn't have the right marketing materials put together if you made that video and put a women in a XXL. Get your fucking shit together if you're going to try and sell a product, Jesus fucking Christ. 

Oh it's all in one we're solving a problem. Yeah and you're also limiting people to having everything in a niche item vs being able to take it apart and use it year round. That's the charm of Go-Pro. "I can use it year round and it's waterproof" YAY!

Oh the electronics work after some abuse. I can take a GoPro and launch it with a baseball bat into next week and it will turn on. 

Ugh get your shit together before you try selling it via Kickstarter. You're going to get your funding because the tech nerds will eat this shit up, but you're not winning snowboarder support here. "Oh it's hard taking a product to market and you should sympathize with us." Fuck off! Of course it's hard, if it was easy, there would be millions of shit products on the market. 

Needless to say get your shit together if you're trying to pitch it, I couldn't put this shit in my shop, I wouldn't endorse this on my website, and honestly I don't think it's at a point where it can collectively say it's fixing a problem. It looks like it's just polishing a turd.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I am also going to put my helmet ideas on cockstarter for some crowdfarting.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

it will never solve a problem because you never want to split battery life between tools.

it's downright stupid and dangerous to have your radio in the backcountry running off the same battery as anything at all. 

go ahead and market this shit to resort retards, but take any mention of the backcountry off of your advertisement because you look like idiots and you could get some other idiot killed.


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

Snow Hound said:


> I am also going to put my helmet ideas on cockstarter for some crowdfarting.
> 
> View attachment 72513
> View attachment 72521


HAHA atleast people know your coming with that helmet 



ShredLife said:


> it will never solve a problem because you never want to split battery life between tools.
> 
> it's downright stupid and dangerous to have your radio in the backcountry running off the same battery as anything at all.
> 
> go ahead and market this shit to resort retards, but take any mention of the backcountry off of your advertisement because you look like idiots and you could get some other idiot killed.


Bingo^^ I hate when people market this shit for back country. Idk about anyone else but doesnt the back country have enough to entertain you. Just being out there and let your brain film the memories. Back country smart helmets are for fuckboys that need to listen to their art of flight soundtrack and show their friends how many times they tumbled down a run.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

mojo maestro said:


> Really? Seems like a lot of $ for such a specialized product. Gopro and the like can be used on anything and anywhere.


I would never but this helmet or a gopro. My phone works just fine to record a moment. I personally don't understand the need to record every shit I take in life. If I'm riding on a pow day and want a clip I'll ask someone I'm riding with to take the time otherwise I just focus on enjoying the moment. Worrying about getting the shot to look correctly from a gopro is only taking away from the riding experience.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ridinbend said:


> I would never but this helmet or a gopro. My phone works just fine to record a moment. I personally don't understand the need to record every shit I take in life. If I'm riding on a pow day and want a clip I'll ask someone I'm riding with to take the time otherwise I just focus on enjoying the moment. Worrying about getting the shot to look correctly from a gopro is only taking away from the riding experience.


QFT...damm, I've had some epic shits in my life while riding the T...should have got some footy. Oh well they were legendary. Guess I need to duct tape my cell phone to my ass next time to note the gps coordinates, document poundage and girth, call friends and make post on my FB, insta and twit. :hairy:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

ridinbend said:


> I would never but this helmet or a gopro. My phone works just fine to record a moment. I personally don't understand the need to record every shit I take in life. If I'm riding on a pow day and want a clip I'll ask someone I'm riding with to take the time otherwise I just focus on enjoying the moment. Worrying about getting the shot to look correctly from a gopro is only taking away from the riding experience.


Exactly my thoughts......was givin' a gopro and I used it a couple times......meh.......it's sittin' on a shelf.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

:


wrathfuldeity said:


> QFT...damm, I've had some epic shits in my life while riding the T...should have got some footy. Oh well they were legendary. Guess I need to duct tape my cell phone to my ass next time to note the gps coordinates, document poundage and girth, call friends and make post on my FB, insta and twit. :hairy:


Ohhhh shit, I can't stop laughing:laughat2:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

https://vimeo.com/117348889

I had 2 gopro with me in my pockets this day.
It was epic, THE best day I've ever had, ever.

When I got to the top of the chair, made my way over to the edge.
Pulled out one of the 2 gopros.

All of the sudden there was a wave of people coming at high speed 6 @ a time.
Sounded like Indians in movie, running with hatchets.
Except they were cameras on poles.

I just stuffed back in my pocket as fast as I could.
Only had one glove on, didn't care, Indians were trying to scalp the Mohawk.
Had to go, couldn't stop.

That was all I got that day, haha with 2 cameras.


TT


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I was going to write out a long response with lots of quotes, but then I realized who gives a fuck. This thing looks like a pile of shit with a pile of ass about to come down on it.


Then why are you so angry?


BurtonAvenger said:


> Clearly you didn't have the right marketing materials put together if you made that video and put a women in a XXL. Get your fucking shit together if you're going to try and sell a product, Jesus fucking Christ.


Dude seriously chill?


BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh it's all in one we're solving a problem. Yeah and you're also limiting people to having everything in a niche item vs being able to take it apart and use it year round. That's the charm of Go-Pro. "I can use it year round and it's waterproof" YAY!


Limiting people? Are they forcibly making you to throw out your go pro and purchase their helmet?


BurtonAvenger said:


> Needless to say get your shit together if you're trying to pitch it, I couldn't put this shit in my shop, I wouldn't endorse this on my website, and honestly I don't think it's at a point where it can collectively say it's fixing a problem. It looks like it's just polishing a turd.


In my humble opinion any new "idea" is a great idea. It's a part of the progress and I am personally exited for it. I never support kick-starters (I put a lot of though and research when I buy a product) but hey if this product will survive and get funding maybe in a few more years I will be interested in it. Go pro 3 and 4s didn't just appear, they have models 1 and 2.

Ps. You know kick-starters success rate is only 37% and even among them there are projects that never succeeded.

Pss. To the autor - I dont think this helmet can achieve go pro 4 blacks video quality(I think you claim it to be so). If you want to prove it you better upload many great videos on youtube.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

I got a gopro last season and I honestly love it. I love seeing myself get better and seeing what I need to work on. With that said, some of the best days of the season I don't have footage of because it wasn't worth the hassle. I was in the moment and too stoked on riding to worry about recording it. I wanted to ride distraction free and be present, to take it all in and ride unencumbered. I understand the idea behind this, but just like video recording in goggles, it's really not something the majority of people will want to invest in. As stupid as GoPro's etc look, they can be used all year long, vs just one sport.


----------



## Slayer_-_metal (Sep 2, 2015)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I was going to write out a long response with lots of quotes, but then I realized who gives a fuck. This thing looks like a pile of shit with a pile of ass about to come down on it.
> 
> Clearly you didn't have the right marketing materials put together if you made that video and put a women in a XXL. Get your fucking shit together if you're going to try and sell a product, Jesus fucking Christ.
> 
> ...


1. Calm down. 
2. this thing will be able to pair with a Gopro. We don't hate Gopro. We love gopros, just not on your helmet its heavy, you loose it and it can hurt you. 
3. Not asking you to put it in your dam shop. or on your website. 
4. Its Radio is 400-800meter Bluetooth? and its about the size of a coin it wont hurt anyone. We have people using it for back-country to talk to each other if one gets hurt, or back to the helicopter. 
5. you can use this for other action sports. 
6. Not trying to sympathise with you, just asking for feedback that isn't just hate. For example; the guy who said it looks bad put pictures of other helmets he likes, that will help us understand what style is more attractive to him. 
7. It was in a XXL because back then, we had little to no funding and the larger size made it easier for us to fit things into safely. 
8. Tech nerds are the future. thank you for wishing us luck with the kickstarter. 
9. Its only early days, we have plenty of shit to get together. 
10. Gopro hero black 4 camera claim, is expected but still needs testing and putting up of videos about it. 

Thanks again everyone. very last post. if you have any serious questions email us. [email protected]


----------



## Slayer_-_metal (Sep 2, 2015)

Kevin137 said:


> I was thinking the same thing, a modular design, in a good looking shell and you have a product that will market itself. I get that you need to sell units, and this is a good starting point, one of the more sensible ideas that is different for sure. Price will be a breaking point for most though, especially if you cannot replace the shell.
> 
> Also the looks, i am not overly keen on them to be honest. I ride with Sweet Protection helmets, and they are always carbon, so while i replace, they do take more of a hit. I am also sold on the tech inside as well, the MIPS system is almost essential in a helmet of that price... Not sure what it would do to your prcie point or feasibility though...


Met the Mips guys a few months back, eventually will put it in. Cheers for the feedback. yes, we want to make it more modular, like pop the camera out and use it for other things ect.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Extazy said:


> Then why are you so angry?
> 
> Dude seriously chill?
> 
> ...





Slayer_-_metal said:


> 1. Calm down.
> 2. this thing will be able to pair with a Gopro. We don't hate Gopro. We love gopros, just not on your helmet its heavy, you loose it and it can hurt you.
> 3. Not asking you to put it in your dam shop. or on your website.
> 4. Its Radio is 400-800meter Bluetooth? and its about the size of a coin it wont hurt anyone. We have people using it for back-country to talk to each other if one gets hurt, or back to the helicopter.
> ...


I can sum this up for both of you. FUCK OFF! 

Also who the fuck ps and pps on a forum post you look like a douche nozzle. 

Fuck off again.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Slayer_-_metal said:


> 1. Calm down.
> 2. this thing will be able to pair with a Gopro. We don't hate Gopro. We love gopros, just not on your helmet its heavy, you loose it and it can hurt you.
> 3. Not asking you to put it in your dam shop. or on your website.
> 4. Its Radio is 400-800meter Bluetooth? and its about the size of a coin it wont hurt anyone. We have people using it for back-country to talk to each other if one gets hurt, or back to the helicopter.
> ...





Slayer_-_metal said:


> Met the Mips guys a few months back, eventually will put it in. Cheers for the feedback. yes, we want to make it more modular, like pop the camera out and use it for other things ect.


this thread has more preseason win than a BA/TT deathmatch


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

You guys need to chill out. My god can it snow already please?

They're trying to innovate, the ideas they have aren't stupid- you disagree with some of the conceptual stuff cool but it's not like they're on here shilling twist bindings or HUDs that are going to get someone killed.

Some are concerned about the battery in the back country- maybe look into a way to make the battery replaceable in the field?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

sabatoa said:


> You guys need to chill out. My god can it snow already please?
> 
> They're trying to innovate, the ideas they have aren't stupid- you disagree with some of the conceptual stuff cool but it's not like they're on here shilling twist bindings or HUDs that are going to get someone killed.
> 
> Some are concerned about the battery in the back country- maybe look into a way to make the battery replaceable in the field?


It's not a finished product and they're trying to market it like it is. As I've stated the tech nerds will get behind this, they'll get their funding, and it still won't help snowboarding in any way shape or form. So then you have a company with funding hocking a product that doesn't solve a problem yet thus over saturating the market with more mediocre to sub par products. But hey you like it, so go fucking fund it.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's not a finished product and they're trying to market it like it is. As I've stated the tech nerds will get behind this, they'll get their funding, and it still won't help snowboarding in any way shape or form. So then you have a company with funding hocking a product that doesn't solve a problem yet thus over saturating the market with more mediocre to sub par products. But hey you like it, so go fucking fund it.


psh, I already said it's too rich for me. I'm not spending more for a disposable helmet than I am for my board.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

I usually don't comment on threads like this but I'm at waiting at the airport with nothing else to do so I might as well make an exception. 

First major marketing faux pas - pitching an extremely expensive product without all the kinks being worked out first. A one-impact-and-done tech-packed helmet at the time when everyone is integrating MIPS into their lines? "Talking with MIPS guys" just now? It's the first thing that should have been done. Not modular but you're thinking to do it "eventually"? Why are you here? It's no accident that the first question was how much money someone is throwing out if they ding their helmet. That's the first thing all your customers are going to be asking, and they won't be liking your answer. 

Second mistake: leave salesmanship to professionals. I don't know why two people - one of whom sounds barely out of high school - felt the need to rep the company here when one should suffice. Getting your panties in a bunch and leaving because of some perceived "hate" is a dumb move and it doesn't do your brand any favors. In case you don't get it your unfinished product has a Bentley price tag and you're not good enough to sell low-end Hyundai. Lose the bro speak, grow armor plated skin and stick around for every question and comment because most of them are legit and have valid points. Better yet, hire a professional who knows what he's doing. 

If you think that your primary customer base is a young tech-savvy single guy you're sorely mistaken. It's actually an upper upper middle class gen X-er because you've effectively priced everyone else out. These are family people who vacation with families, they hardly ever go on bro trips with friends. So here you are pitching helm-to-helm communications to mister man, his missus and their teenage kid. Do you honestly believe people are gonna drop 3 grand on your product just so they can stay in touch by pressing the button instead of whipping their phones or radios out? And do you really think all 3 of them will need cameras? And how about those who don't care about filming, or tracking? Why not create a completely modular product and give customers choices with different price points. 

Everything worth mentioning about camera has already been said except to point out that in your current setup people are paying $600 for nothing but the pleasure of not looking dorky. You camera is not portable and those who like to film already have GoPros exactly because they are portable and can be used anywhere year round. For them your camera is redundant, so they'll be paying for the "coolness" of not looking like Teletubby and I doubt extra $600 is worth it. 

Some people said well, who cares, these guys are innovative with new conceptual approach. And I agree, and innovation IS good. But yours is the classic "don't see the forest for the trees" case. You're so enamored with all this awesome tech that you forget you have to justify its cost to customers who need a damn good reason to shell out more for a helmet than for their whole ski or snowboarding setup. The price tag for a lifestyle product that provides only a modicum of convenience and "coolness" but doesn't solve any real problems is ridiculous. There are brands that put out ultra-expensive lifestyle trinkets like that but they are well established and the bulk of their revenue comes from other goods. You have just this one thing. I think you might get a lift initially but unless you reconcile your tech with the real needs of your customers and bring the price down you have no chance at making it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Noreaster said:


> I usually don't comment on threads like this but I'm at waiting at the airport with nothing else to do so I might as well make an exception.
> 
> First major marketing faux pas - pitching an extremely expensive product without all the kinks being worked out first. A one-impact-and-done tech-packed helmet at the time when everyone is integrating MIPS into their lines? "Talking with MIPS guys" just now? It's the first thing that should have been done. Not modular but you're thinking to do it "eventually"? Why are you here? It's no accident that the first question was how much money someone is throwing out if they ding their helmet. That's the first thing all your customers are going to be asking, and they won't be liking your answer.
> 
> ...


^ This is the definition of OWNED.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I love techie gadgets because I'm a techie myself but I won't buy this. 

Here is why:

1) I want the best when it comes to gadgets such as the best 4k TV, best processor for my computer, best camera, etc.

Your product just doesn't compare to the best helmets and video cameras out there on the market now. You can say that it compares to a gopro or sony or whatever but we both know it doesn't. It's like say this computer processor you have outsourced from somewhere compares to an Intel i7 quad core but that's just BS.

2) POV from the helmet sucks and is quite boring. If someone buys your helmet they are stuck with POV. Yuck. 

I'll stick to my Bern helmet ($40) and Sony camera. ($200)


----------

